# Unsere neuen Koi 2015



## zAiMoN (27. Jan. 2015)

Hallo,
Neues Jahr neue Koi 

Und den Besatz erreichen 


Bei mir gab es am 17. Januar zwei neue Nisai

Einmal einen Karashigoi von Marudo und einen Showa von Dainichi
Der auf der einen Seite noch kein motoguru zeigt 
Hier ein paar schlechte Handy Bilder

           

Zacky, kannst du die Bilder drehen? Danke


----------



## Zacky (27. Jan. 2015)

Wie rum den? So, dass sie auf nach unten schauen!?


----------



## zAiMoN (27. Jan. 2015)

Ja genau so wie es richtig ist, 
hab sie mit dem Handy hochgeladen..


----------



## samorai (27. Jan. 2015)

Hallo Zaimon!
Ist das zarte Rose oder Lachsfarbende dieses Jahr der Renner? ....vier mal Fotografiert
Oder nur für Dich?

Gruß Ron!


----------



## zAiMoN (27. Jan. 2015)

Kommt das so rüber? 

Im Wasser sieht das anders aus 

Für mich ist das eher so senffarbig die 4 Bilder sollen nur den Torpedo Körper und das Netzmuster besser rüberbringen..

Zum Dainichi Showa hätte ich auch noch welche aber der ist ja kleiner 

Kommt wahrscheinlich auf den Fotos nicht rüber wie groß der Koi wirklich ist!

wollte schon lange einen Karashi haben-
mal sehen wie der Sommer wird!

Informier dich mal über diese zutraulichen Koi 
z.B. Hier

http://www.konishi-koi.com/kh/index.php?id=419


----------



## muh.gp (27. Jan. 2015)

Glückwunsch, aber Karashigoi kauft man doch beim Meister (dein Link...)...  Aber mit den Teilen hast du recht, echte Freßmonster und binnen weniger Tage handzahm. Wie groß sind die Beiden?

Na dann will ich auch meine Neuzugänge vorstellen, schwimmen leider noch nicht in Europa...

Showa, Nisai, 42 cm, Konishi:

 

Kohaku, Nisai, 38 cm, Konishi:

 

Beide sind männlich. Allerdings muss ich mich dafür auch wieder von zwei oder drei Fischen trennen... Echt ein Problem, wenn man nicht wiederstehen kann. 

Grüße,
Holger


----------



## samorai (27. Jan. 2015)

Ja also die Größe kommt nicht so richtig rüber, der Körper im Vergleich schon.
Habe mal Deinen Link "missbraucht" um mich weiter zu informieren. Werden auch als "Schmuse-Koi" angeboten. Damit hast Du auf jeden Fall eine gute Wahl getroffen bzw. ausgesucht.
Ich war ehrlich gesagt nur neugierig, denn ich tendiere zu den dunklen Farben, die Beeindrucken mich schwer. Wieso? =!
Kaufst Du deine Koi auch im I-Net, oder auf der herkömmlichen Art?

Gruß Ron!


----------



## samorai (27. Jan. 2015)

Hallo Holger!
Habe mir auch Deine Neuzugänge sehr genau angeschaut.
Und habe da mal gleich eine Frage; ......Mir fällt auf das die Farbschattierung etwas in einander läuft, ist es beabsichtigt, ... oder ist die eindeutige Trennung der Farben nicht mehr das *A* und *O* ?
Mach mich mal schlau!

Gruß Ron!


----------



## muh.gp (27. Jan. 2015)

Hi Ron,

bin echt kein Experte und kaufe nach meinem individuellen Geschmack. Was mir gefällt muss ich haben.

Ich denke du meinst den Showa... Hier bin ich echt aus die Entwicklung des Sumi gespannt. Am besten ist es sicherlich, wenn das Schwarz nur auf dem Weiß hoch kommt, aber eine Vermischung mit Schwarz und Rot ist erlaubt und okay, wenn das Schwarz stark genug ist... BlaBlaBla, bleiben wir bei der Geschichte mit dem individuellen Geschmack und der Spannung, wie der Koi in 3 oder 4 Jahren aussehen wird.   

Und noch ein Nachsatz: "fertige" Fische sind meist unbezahlbar und da ich mein Limit habe, "versuche" ich Potential zu erkennen und lasse mich überraschen.

Grüße,
Holger


----------



## samorai (28. Jan. 2015)

Hallo Holger!
Deine Auffassung ist für mich vollkommen okay . Bei mir ist es ja auch so, Kopf+Bauch+Buget, ergeben einen Kauf, außer bei meinen Asagi, da habe ich nach Farbe(n) gekauft, beide Farben sind schön dunkel gehalten und die Trennung ist nicht wie bei einem Hi-Asagi wesentlich mehr weißlich.

Gruß Ron!


----------



## Ulli (31. Jan. 2015)

Hallo Holger,

da hast Du nicht schlecht eingekauft, auch für meinen Geschmack. Wenn der Showa noch mehr Schwarz bekommt dann ist er sehr schön. Die Modoguro deuten aber drauf hin, daß er nicht allzu viel dunkle Pigmente hat und das Schwarz nicht so üppig kommt. Aber das kommt meiner Erfharung nach sehr auf das Wasser an. Hartes Wasser bringt eher mehr Schwarz (auch Sumi) als weiches.

Der Kohaku hat auch eine gute Zeichnung, ist für meinen Eindruck aber ein bisschen schlank und wird kein Monster werden. Da beides Männchen sind, werden sie mehr als 70 cm wohl nicht erreichen - was trotzdem beeindruckende Koi gibt. Sehr spannend, wie sich die Kleinen entwickeln werden.

Ich suche für meinen Teich dieses Jahr einen oder zwei Ginrin Kohaku, bisher aber nichts Passendes gefunden... Da geht es mir wie Ron: Kopf, Bauch Budget - passt nicht immer zusammen 

Viele Grüße
Ulli


----------



## muh.gp (31. Jan. 2015)

Hi,

die Entscheidung für männliche Koi ist bewußt getroffen, da mir 70 cm schon dick genügen. 

Mit dem Sumi gebe ich Dir recht, aber ich bin guter Hoffnung... Ich stelle dann mal Fotos ein, wenn die Übergabe erfolgt ist, mal sehen wie sie bis dahin aussehen.

Grüße,
Holger


----------



## zAiMoN (5. Feb. 2015)

Hallo

Ja Holger,
da hast du wohl recht ,
habe aber habe mal gelesen das Marudo durch ein freundschaftliches Verhältnis o.ä. von Konishi Karashigoi zum züchten bekommen hat ..

Für mich ist der Unterschied nur der,
dass die Original Konishi ein knalliges gelb haben, wie man es auf den Fotos immer sieht
und die von Marudo eher eine unauffälligere Farbe haben,

Habe die Koi nicht genau gemessen aber der Showa liegt bei 40cm + und der Karashi bei locker 55cm

Bei dem Showa war mir mehr sumi wichtig, mein anderer Dainichi is eher weniger sumi bedeckt

der Kohaku ist klasse! Bei dem Showa hoffen wir mal auf reichlich schwarz bei der Ankunft 


Ron -

Meine Koi kaufe ich (noch) nicht nach Fotos über das Internet,
sondern live vor Ort bei einem (Groß) Händler im Ruhrgebiet. 
Sind zwar ca.160km und 1h 30 Minuten einfache Fahrt aber dafür wie in Japan eine sehr hohe qualitative Auswahl und die Glashäuser  



Was meinst du mit dunklen Farben ? 
Im Wasser darf es ja auch nicht zu dunkel sein eher knallige Farben die nicht "geschluckt" werden also schöne Kontraste je nach Geschmack 

Die Nisai sind zwar noch in der Entwicklung aber weniger wundertüten als "günstige" Tosai

Also meine keine Tosai für 1500€ pro Stück das ist wieder ne andere "Tüte"


----------



## samorai (5. Feb. 2015)

Hallo Zaimon!
Ich meine damit ebend kein rot!
            
Da fehlen zwar noch einige, aber auf die Schnelle muss es genügen!

Gruß Ron!


----------



## zAiMoN (5. Feb. 2015)

Achso ein "naturnaher" Geschmack ohne rot 

Diese Gefallen mir auch gut -
Chagoi, Soragoi, Ochiba, Hajiro usw. aber möchte erstmal meine Belegschaft mit den Klassischen Farben der Go Sanke besetzen
+ andere moderne wie Goshiki und eben der Karashi

z.B. mehrere hundert Euro für einen grauen Fisch (Soragoi) :-/ .. Nee trotz feinem Netzmuster 
Das kommt evtl. später..

dann lieber erstmal die symbolischen Koi mit Farbe Kaufen


----------



## samorai (5. Feb. 2015)

Ist es schlimm so ein Natur-naher Geschmack? Es gibt soviel Varietäten, da fällt doch für jeden etwas ab und die Palette an Farben steigt von Jahr zu Jahr.
Geschmack entsteht immer im Geiste.
Ob schwarz, rot oder blau allein ihre Anmut, ihre schwarzen Knopfaugen, fragend, fixiert auf den "Fütterer" , das bedeutet doch Stolz(groß bekommen von unter 20 cm bis annähernd 70 cm) gibt es da noch mehr!?

Gruß Ron!


----------



## zAiMoN (6. Feb. 2015)

nee das natürlich nicht 

Meinte das eher wie beim Sammeln,
dass man neben besonderen oder nach dem persönlichen Geschmack auch die traditionellen Varietäten im Teich schwimmen hat..

hätte auch gerne einen magoi also einen wilden karpfen schuppi im Teich aber habe Angst vor "Krankheiten" die meine Japaner kränken können

Anders wäre es wenn der Fisch auch von meinem Händler kommt und ist nicht selbstgefangen ..


----------



## samorai (6. Feb. 2015)

Alle sind auch nicht schwarz/dunkel bei mir. Es schwimmt seit dem letzten Jahr ein Hi -Goromo bei mir herum,der hält die "Fahne" hoch!
Im Mai waren ich und einige andere auf der Koi-Expo in Paaren-Glien, da hab ich einen "Meister" gesehen, der gefiehl mir so gut, das ich einen Tag später meinen Koi-Händler aufgesucht habe und zuschlagen musste (Bauch-Kopf Gefühl).
Hier mal ein Foto vom "Meister-Koi"  Bei diesem Anblick schnellte mein Puls hoch und aus meinen Kopf war er nicht mehr weg zu denken, so ein geiler Fisch!
Meiner hat noch schwache schwarze Einschläge aber was noch nicht ist kann ja noch kommen!Finde kein Foto auf die schnelle!

Gruß Ron!


----------



## zAiMoN (6. Feb. 2015)

sehr schön,
so ein Goromo steht auch auf meiner Liste 

Aber kann mich nicht entscheiden zwischen budo oder Ai Goromo... Und nisai soll er sein hehe

Mach mal ein Bild von deinem Goromo wenn es wärmer wird


----------



## muh.gp (6. Feb. 2015)

Goromo? Habe ich auch! Kam im Mai 2014 in den Teich...

  

Finde die einfach Klasse! Mal sehen, wie sich meiner entwickelt...


----------



## zAiMoN (6. Feb. 2015)

ich glaub es muss ein Budo und ein ai goromo bei mir einziehen 

2x €€€€ 

Holger ,haste ein aktuelles Foto wie der Goromo jetzt seine Winterruhe hält??

Und ist das auch ein konishi?


----------



## muh.gp (6. Feb. 2015)

Nee, habe ich leider nicht... Der Teich ist abgedeckt und es wird nur ein Mal am Tag kurz Futter reingeworfen. Seine Winterruhe hält er zurückhaltend, mit wenig Bewegung und dem täglichen Ausflug zur Futterstelle. Von der Zeichnung hat er sich noch nicht stark verändert. Er darf aber gerne noch eine Spur dunkler werden.

Und ja, ein Konishi. Da ich seit letztem Sommer nur noch bei zwei Händlern meine Fische hole und beide nur mit dem Züchter arbeiten, ist bis auf zwei Koi mein ganzer Bestand von Konishi.


----------



## rollikoi (12. Juli 2015)

Hallo,

lese gerade interessiert die Diskussion über die Farbigkeit der Koi. Ich mags lieber unspektakulär einfarbig, die Geschmäcker sind eben wirklich verschieden.
Hab dieses Jahr meine Teichbesatzung komplettiert und um einen weiblichen Karashi Nisai. Die Gute ist 55cm lang und für einen Karashi recht hell, aber mir gefiel sie gut. Sie war schon am zweiten Tag im Teich handzahm.

LG Bernd


----------

